# New Project



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Well, we have finally done it. After leaving the meeting two weeks ago, Lauren has been exploring the ideas of a larger, more natural, tank. Her birthday is coming up, so I think I know what shes getting. After looking around my house, i do not have all the stuff needed to get her set up, in fact i have almost nothing, substraight and plants. I was curious if anyone had an extra 20 gallon tank sitting around with stand. I will also need lights, heater and filter. The budget is 50 dollars for everything, which may not be realistic, but i thought i would start here.

Thanks guys.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have the 30g in the basement I could be persuaded to get rid of  I don't think I can get rid of it for $50 but we can work on the price if you are interested. 

It has an Eco Complete substrate, Eheim Ecco filter, and a very nice custom stand and canopy. Lights are currently 2x ODNO (~90w) but I could drop this down to about 2wpg by switching out the ballast so she wouldn't need CO2!

Just let me know if you are interested. I can send you some pics too if you want!


----------

